# Is there someone I can talk to about approving a vehicle for Lux?



## RodDraper (Dec 19, 2018)

I have a 2019 Avalon Limited Hybrid and would like to try to have them consider adding it to the Lux list. They already have the Buick Regal and LaCrosse, Ford Explorer, and GMC Acadia on the list, and in my opinion, not that luxurious. Hell, the Lexus ES is the sister to the Avalon and actually overlap in pricing(Avalon starts at $35,500-$45,200 loaded, the ES starts at $39,600).
Is there someone that can point me in a direction to start?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I have an Avalon, I tried for about 2 weeks, got nowhere. I barely drive for Lyft now. Makes no sense but they are not nearly as stiffer friendly as they pretend to be.

By the way, don't do it! I have killed my car, 140k miles, is 5 years old. might be worth 8 or 9k now.


----------



## RodDraper (Dec 19, 2018)

Right now I have no choice, lost my job about a month ago and am doing this to pay bills until I can find something more stable, but if I can make more by getting them to add the Avalon to Lux, it would make my life easier.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear it but understand. Do you have uber select in your area? They should take it.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

2019 Avalon should qualify no doubt. Very comfy luxurious feel.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

MikeNY said:


> 2019 Avalon should qualify no doubt. Very comfy luxurious feel.


It's certainly nicer than the Chrysler 300 but Lyft was rather inflexible when I tried. My Uber Select pax love it, never had a complaint about the car (complaints about the driver but that's another story!).


----------



## RodDraper (Dec 19, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Sorry to hear it but understand. Do you have uber select in your area? They should take it.


Unfortunately not


----------



## R1d1qls (Nov 21, 2018)

Heck, they dont even list the Jeep Grand Cherokee. I have super nice leather and suede seats and seat heaters all around. Get compliments all the time.

My wife keeps trying to get me to use her Range Rover Evoque but I dont want to put the miles on it. My old Mercedes C350 qualified and it was no where near as nice as the Grand Cherokee. I guess that qualifies just because of the leather interior and the name.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

R1d1qls said:


> Heck, they dont even list the Jeep Grand Cherokee. I have super nice leather and suede seats and seat heaters all around. Get compliments all the time.


Gosh I feel for you, I remember driving a fully loaded Jeep Grand Cherokee. 
I hit 20 to 30k miles it started breaking down like the Chrysler crap it is.
I really hope you can trade it in before things go south and get something reliable for driving.


----------



## R1d1qls (Nov 21, 2018)

Haha, not this one. I have not had a single issue but its not your ordinary Grand Cherokee. Also sitting at 64,000 miles. The only thing I had to do was replace the rear bumpstops. 2010 Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT8. Its my second, had a 2009 that didnt have a single issue for 32,000 miles but had to sell it when gas got over $4 a gallon and I was driving 80 - 100 miles a day.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

R1d1qls said:


> Haha, not this one. I have not had a single issue but its not your ordinary Grand Cherokee. Also sitting at 64,000 miles. The only thing I had to do was replace the rear bumpstops. 2010 Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT8. Its my second, had a 2009 that didnt have a single issue for 32,000 miles but had to sell it when gas got over $4 a gallon and I was driving 80 - 100 miles a day.


You are very lucky then
Most Jeeps don't get far in mileage before it starts breaking down.
Can it be my heavy foot perhaps but most people who buy a jeep is usually hard on the pedal.

How many of the 64,000 miles is ride sharing constant driving


----------



## R1d1qls (Nov 21, 2018)

Hmm, I only had issues with 1 wrangler and it was an electrical issue. I have owned 7 total Jeeps. 4 wranglers used for rock crawling (heavily modified all of them), 2 Grand cherokee SRT8s, and an 84 CJ7. 

I dont rideshare like most. I only pick up folks headed to or from my work area which is 99% airport rides. i guess I have probably 10,000 rideshare miles but I will stop driving this car at 70,000 so I can sell the engine and drop in a 426. Just doing it now to try to help my son, junior in college, avoid having to get a loan his senior year so he can start paying back his current loans before the interest hits when he graduates. Of course, we are thinking of down sizing our house to something around 3000 sq ft and I may end up getting me a dedicated commuter/rideshare car.

Also, the location you drive in is probably alot harder on cars than where I drive


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Downsizing to 3000 square feet?


----------



## UBER_IS_FOR_IDIOTS (Jul 16, 2018)

RodDraper said:


> View attachment 283080
> I have a 2019 Avalon Limited Hybrid and would like to try to have them consider adding it to the Lux list. They already have the Buick Regal and LaCrosse, Ford Explorer, and GMC Acadia on the list, and in my opinion, not that luxurious. Hell, the Lexus ES is the sister to the Avalon and actually overlap in pricing(Avalon starts at $35,500-$45,200 loaded, the ES starts at $39,600).
> Is there someone that can point me in a direction to start?
> 
> ...


not a luxury car stop dreaming


----------



## RodDraper (Dec 19, 2018)

UBER_IS_FOR_IDIOTS said:


> not a luxury car stop dreaming


Not dreaming, and never said it was a luxury car, but neither are the Buick Regal/LaCrosse, Ford Explorer, and GMC Acadia, but they qualify for lux, and my car is as nice as if not nicer than their premium trim levels.


----------



## MicNic (Jan 14, 2019)

You should try at the local hub/office. People seem to have more decision making authority than the standard support reps.


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

RodDraper said:


> Not dreaming, and never said it was a luxury car, but neither are the Buick Regal/LaCrosse, Ford Explorer, and GMC Acadia, but they qualify for lux, and my car is as nice as if not nicer than their premium trim levels.


You want to destroy your brand new $40,000 car doing rideshare?
How many Lyft Lux rides do you expect a week in the Indianapolis suburbs? 3???
You car will depreciate more than you make.

Sell the Toyota, buy a 2011 300 for $6,000.
Then you will lose less money (but still waste your time and lose money, it will simply be a less costly lesson you learn).


----------



## RodDraper (Dec 19, 2018)

MicNic said:


> You should try at the local hub/office. People seem to have more decision making authority than the standard support reps.


 Thought about that, unfortunately the closest one is in Chicago.



Cigars said:


> You want to destroy your brand new $40,000 car doing rideshare?
> How many Lyft Lux rides do you expect a week in the Indianapolis suburbs? 3???
> You car will depreciate more than you make.
> 
> ...


No, I don't want to destroy my new car, but like I said before, as of November I have no choice, I lost my job and am doing this to pay bills until I can find something more stable, but if I can make more by getting them to add the Avalon to Lux, it would make my life easier.
Selling it would be a short term and costly fix for a temporary problem.


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

[QUOTE="RodDraper, post: 4667307, member: 165657" but if I can make more by getting them to add the Avalon to Lux, it would make my life easier.
Selling it would be a short term and costly fix for a temporary problem.[/QUOTE]

You are not going to change the Standard Operating Procedures of Lyft. You can't even figure out how to contact them.
There is no market for Lyft Lux in Indianapolis.
Selling a $40,000 car and buying a car that is cheaper to buy, cheaper to insure, etc. is not a "costly" fix. If you need cash, don't drive a $40,000 car, sell it and drive a cheap car.
That's a permanent solution to anyone and everyone who thinks they should drive a $40,000 car that they can't afford.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Cigars said:


> Selling a $40,000 car and buying a car that is cheaper to buy, cheaper to insure, etc. is not a "costly" fix. If you need cash, don't drive a $40,000 car, sell it and drive a cheap car.
> That's a permanent solution to anyone and everyone who thinks they should drive a $40,000 car that they can't afford.


This ^^^^^^^^

Sell it, buy a cheap but nicely maintained Camry or Corolla. Drive the shit out of it. Bank the remaining cash.

Having some cash on hand will help you psychologically too.


----------



## RodDraper (Dec 19, 2018)

Too bad you have no idea what the market is in Indianapolis and the surrounding area. Do some research and get back to me. Here's some helpful places to start: Zionsville, Carmel, Fishers, Cicero, Geist.
I work 3 nights a week to pay my bills, the rest of the week I job hunt, I am not hard up for cash, nor am I struggling to make my the payment on my $45k car. 
I find it laughable that someone who thinks a $6k Chrysler 300 is going to be a good investment at any level, especially when putting a lot of hard miles on it, is someone I would want to take advice from.



New2This said:


> This ^^^^^^^^
> 
> Sell it, buy a cheap but nicely maintained Camry or Corolla. Drive the shit out of it. Bank the remaining cash.
> 
> Having some cash on hand will help you psychologically too.


I'm not going to do myself any favors selling a 6 month old 2019 car, 2 weeks into 2019, especially with it being a new model.


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

RodDraper said:


> Too bad you have no idea what the market is in Indianapolis and the surrounding area. Do some research and get back to me. Here's some helpful places to start: Zionsville, Carmel, Fishers, Cicero, Geist.
> I work 3 nights a week to pay my bills, the rest of the week I job hunt, I am not hard up for cash, nor am I struggling to make my the payment on my $45k car.
> I find it laughable that someone who thinks a $6k Chrysler 300 is going to be a good investment at any level, especially when putting a lot of hard miles on it, is someone I would want to take advice from.
> 
> I'm not going to do myself any favors selling a 6 month old 2019 car, 2 weeks into 2019, especially with it being a new model.


Ohh, so you do not own the car, the bank does.
Here you say you are "not hard up for cash nor struggling", but you last post said "I have no choice, I lost my job and am doing this to pay bills".
Which is true and which is not true? One must be a lie.

I did not recommend you buy a $6,000 car. I said you would lose less money ridesharing "Lyft Lux" in a $6,000 car than a $40,000 car.
Losing "less money" is not investment advice, especially since I added ("but still waste your time and lose money, it will simply be a less costly lesson you learn)".

I admit my "knowledge" of the indianapolis market is limited.
But it has 2,000,000 scattered over 450 square miles. I promise you I work a wealthier and more densely populated area that is more used to requesting a "Black Car" and nobody uses Lyft Lux and if they did use it, they would not want an Avalon.

I look forward to Lyft bowing to your wishes and adding "Avalon" to their Indianapolis Lyft Lux. 
Tell us how you convinced Lyft Senior Management to amend their offerings and and don't forget to regale us of your multiple daily high tipping trips from Cicero (population 4,800) who said "An Avalon? What a great Lux!!! The Black Lincolns were getting boring."


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

RodDraper said:


> View attachment 283080
> I have a 2019 Avalon Limited Hybrid
> 
> View attachment 283085
> View attachment 283086


Uber & Lyft call it Select.


----------



## So_cal_909760 (Apr 18, 2018)

K900 kia made it eh


----------



## MicNic (Jan 14, 2019)

You might be able to get a phone number for the Chicago hub and save yourself a trip.


----------



## RodDraper (Dec 19, 2018)

Cigars said:


> Ohh, so you do not own the car, the bank does.
> Here you say you are "not hard up for cash nor struggling", but you last post said "I have no choice, I lost my job and am doing this to pay bills".
> Which is true and which is not true? One must be a lie.


Ok, let me break it down for you. I have bills to pay, just like a vast majority of people in this world, unfortunately I can't pay those bills with hugs. I can drive for Lyft 3 nights (approx 25-30 hours) a week to pay my bills and still have plenty of pocket money to run around on the rest of the week while I look for another job.
I'm not struggling to pay the car payment on my $45k car, as according to The Bureau of Labor Statistics I am only working a part time job. When I have to work more than 40 hours a week and still can't afford to make my car payment, I would consider that I'm struggling and probably need to start shedding some expensives.



> I did not recommend you buy a $6,000 car. I said you would lose less money ridesharing "Lyft Lux" in a $6,000 car than a $40,000 car.
> Losing "less money" is not investment advice, especially since I added ("but still waste your time and lose money, it will simply be a less costly lesson you learn)".


Paying $6,000 a 2011 or newer "luxury" vehicle will get you a beat up pile of junk that, because it's a "luxury" car, will cost a stupid amount to maintain and repair, and would piss off anyone who paid the extra for LUX expecting a nicer car, might as well show up in an 08 Hyundai Accent.
I get 40-45mpg in my car driving for Lyft, I get compliments multiple times a night on how nice it is(often asking if they accidentally ordered a LUX), it's easy to maintain its appearance, it has plenty of room in the back, and I have no maintenance costs. Since I bought the car in June, I put 9,000 miles on it driving for my old job until mid November, and have put 6,000 miles on it since then driving for Lyft, in addition to all the traveling I was doing for the holidays. So I'm not really putting a lot of extra miles on the car. Why would I want to sell my car for a beat to hell "luxury" car, when in 2-3 months I won't be driving for Lyft anymore?



> I admit my "knowledge" of the indianapolis market is limited.
> But it has 2,000,000 scattered over 450 square miles. I promise you I work a wealthier and more densely populated area that is more used to requesting a "Black Car" and nobody uses Lyft Lux and if they did use it, they would not want an Avalon.


2017 the median household income for the state of New Jersey was $80,088, meanwhile Zionsville was $110,872, Carmel was $101,761, Fishers was $92,305. Yeah you live in a more densely populated area, but because Indianapolis is scattered over 450 square miles, I may have a 2 mile drive to a Pax, but my trips are a lot longer. Most trips I make from Downtown Indy to Carmel are 20-30 miles.



> I look forward to Lyft bowing to your wishes and adding "Avalon" to their Indianapolis Lyft Lux.
> Tell us how you convinced Lyft Senior Management to amend their offerings and and don't forget to regale us of your multiple daily high tipping trips from Cicero (population 4,800) who said "An Avalon? What a great Lux!!! The Black Lincolns were getting boring."


Won't be a hard argument considering they have the Buick Regal, GMC Acadia, VW Atlas, and Ford Explorer on the LUX list, vehicles I can go out and buy brand new base models for $25k, $29k, $31k, and $32k, perspectively and come with cloth seats. While the Avalon starts at $35k and comes standard with Leather on every trim level.

And again, you really don't know Indianapolis because nobody wants to be picked up in a Black Lincoln, because they ARE boring.



Terri Lee said:


> Uber & Lyft call it Select.


No such thing in my area


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

If I ordered Lyft Lux or Select with Uber, and I saw it was a Toyota Avalon coming to get me, I would cancel within 2 seconds and reorder.


----------



## RodDraper (Dec 19, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> If I ordered Lyft Lux or Select with Uber, and I saw it was a Toyota Avalon coming to get me, I would cancel within 2 seconds and reorder.


 Good for you. I never said my car was a luxury car, but when they have a bunch of other cars they are far from as nice as my car, I will Fight to have it added to the list as well


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm not picking on your car. Just sayin' what a customer's expectation is likely to be.

In my market (a city of 1.5MM) almost no one orders Uber Select. It is twice the price (or more) of Uber X. I am sure Lyft is similar.

The time you may waste trying to get approved, probably isn't worth the nominal return you "might" get. FWIW, several of the vehicles on the Lyft list IMHO anyways, do not qualify as high end rides.


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

RodDraper said:


> Good for you. I never said my car was a luxury car, but when they have a bunch of other cars they are far from as nice as my car, I will Fight to have it added to the list as well


You no longer have a $45,000 car, you have a $30,000 car. You lost $15,000 (33%) over the last five months (In depreciation alone). This depreciation continues daily.

The "LUX" is short for Luxury. You may not consider it a "hard argument" but yet you cannot even figure out who to argue with. Arguing with me does not magically turn your car into Lyft Lux.
There is no such thing as "no maintenance costs". If you spent $1 for a rag to wipe your dashboard or $10 for a car wash, those are maintenance costs. Your tires and brakes are 40% gone towards replacement.

NJ may only have a "$80,000" median income but Indianapolis has a $44,000 median income.
You state your trips originate in downtown. I find it wise to avoid Downtown Newark (or anywhere near it).
The majority of rideshare in wealthy neighborhoods are the teenage children and staff of the wealthy.

If you wish to destroy a brand new car, knock yourself out.
If you think you can convince Lyft, that your Avalon is a Luxury vehicle, knock yourself out.
If you think there is a market for Lyft Lux, knock yourself out.
If you think those that order "Lux" want an Avalon, knock yourself out.

Let us know when Lyft changes the Indianopolis Lux.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

RodDraper said:


> Ok, let me break it down for you. I have bills to pay, just like a vast majority of people in this world, unfortunately I can't pay those bills with hugs. I can drive for Lyft 3 nights (approx 25-30 hours) a week to pay my bills and still have plenty of pocket money to run around on the rest of the week while I look for another job.
> I'm not struggling to pay the car payment on my $45k car, as according to The Bureau of Labor Statistics I am only working a part time job. When I have to work more than 40 hours a week and still can't afford to make my car payment, I would consider that I'm struggling and probably need to start shedding some expensives.
> 
> Paying $6,000 a 2011 or newer "luxury" vehicle will get you a beat up pile of junk that, because it's a "luxury" car, will cost a stupid amount to maintain and repair, and would piss off anyone who paid the extra for LUX expecting a nicer car, might as well show up in an 08 Hyundai Accent.
> ...


I'm with you that no Ford should be on that list.
I've been in an Atlas and I would not complain of that picked me up if I ordered Select.

But really I think it comes down to the perception of a car.

Like others have said, if I'm paying double for a ride to order a luxury car and I see a Toyota coming, I wouldn't be happy.
I'm sure you would feel the same way.
I can order Uber pool and possible get a fully loaded Camry.

You do have a nice car, but it's first name is still Toyota.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Terri Lee said:


> Uber & Lyft call it Select.


Lyft has never called it select as far as I know, it used to be PREMIER then they changed it to LUX and then added BLACK which is different than uber BLACK.

UBER used to call it SELECT and in some markets changed it to LUX



RodDraper said:


> Since I bought the car in June, I put 9,000 miles on it driving for my old job until mid November, and have put 6,000 miles on it since then driving for Lyft, in addition to all the traveling I was doing for the holidays. So I'm not really putting a lot of extra miles on the car. Why would I want to sell my car for a beat to hell "luxury" car, when in 2-3 months I won't be driving for Lyft anymore?
> 
> Won't be a hard argument considering they have the Buick Regal, GMC Acadia, VW Atlas, and Ford Explorer on the LUX list, vehicles I can go out and buy brand new base models for $25k, $29k, $31k, and $32k, perspectively and come with cloth seats. While the Avalon starts at $35k and comes standard with Leather on every trim level.


6k miles in 2 months of 36k miles in a year is considered a lot, but dont worry I did 80k miles in 2018 lol

Also from my experience and I did this full time with a Lexus es300h for over a year which is basically the same cars a bunch of people did not consider it a luxury vehicle or would be worse with a Toyota. Besides most want an SUV anyway


----------

